# PCD June 10th



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be at the performance center for my ED re-delivery June 10th. Anyone else going to be there?


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Yep, I will be there June 10th as well picking up my 340 (not an ED though). Meet in the bar for drinks on the 9th? I assume you're staying at the Marriott...


----------



## Bimmertwin (May 30, 2016)

I will be there as well for a 340i ... so close yet so far!


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll be at the Marriott. Lets do drinks!

Did anyone else receive the email about a film crew being on site and asking you to sign a media release? This could get interesting...


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Wow, three Bimmerfest members doing a PCD on the same day and all picking up a 340! We will definitely need a group shot with our cars for the forum. Is anyone else doing the driving course on the 11th and 12th?



cptcrunch said:


> Did anyone else receive the email about a film crew being on site and asking you to sign a media release? This could get interesting...


Yes, I did. I was thinking of saying that I will only sign if I get free copies of photos and videos  Given the fact that I have never seen signing a media release mentioned as part of a PCD this could be very interesting indeed.



Bimmertwin said:


> so close yet so far!


Tell me about it. My car has been at the Performance Center since May 6th. I was offered a May 18 delivery, but due to previous travel commitments the earliest I can pick up the car is June 10. It has been killing me


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

cptcrunch said:


> I'll be at the Marriott. Lets do drinks!


My flight arrives at 6:30 so I should be at the Marriott around 7ish. I plan on checking in, taking advantage of the free dinner, and then heading to the bar. Hopefully it won't be hard to identify one another. I will be the loud Canadian


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

I'll get getting in around 545pm to the airport as I'm driving form Charlotte due to a weird storm of flight costs, layovers and it being cheaper to fly into CLT and get a one way rental car to GSP. 

Should we all plan dinner/drinks together or just drinks? Definitely will need a few photos for the forum. 

Only a week away from getting to the performance center. I called BMW Genius today and they said my car made it to the Performance Center a few days ago


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Dinner sounds good to me.

I got a good deal on my flight because I did what BMW said not to do... I booked my flight a few months ago. Even if they dropped the car off the boat unloading it BMW would have had enough time to build another one and have it shipped over!


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

When I was originally looking at flights, it was around $310 for a ONE WAY TICKET from CVG to GSP with at least one layover, and a typical flight time of 5 hours door to door. I've paid less for a round trip ticket, absolutely crazy airline ticket price. So I did some research and found that CLT is 88 miles from GSP, and it was only $175 to fly from CVG to CLT. I then found a one way rental car for $66 from CLT to GSP. So my new plan is a total cost of $241 and 3 hours time door to door. I tried using the hidden city trick, but it seems that even though GSP is an international airport, no flights layover at GSP on their way to another destination. Ahh the pains and joys of being a frugal bastard


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

$310? That's crazy. When I booked it was $130 for a one way from Boston, although I ended up using miles to book a Business class ticket. Glad I jumped the gun and booked early.


----------



## cptcrunch (Jan 9, 2010)

@ksuderman and @bimmertwin - You guys in for dinner / drinks tomorrow night? say 7PM dinner? I'll place the reservation under Klaus.


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

Absolutely. I will be there. :thumbup:


----------



## MonacoJoe (Jan 30, 2012)

Where is everybody?! We needs pics so we can be properly jealous!!:wow:


----------



## ksuderman (Mar 15, 2016)

We did meet up for dinner and drinks the night before. Unfortunately we did not take a group pic for the forum. However, I did post my pics from my PCD here.


----------

